# $10 Lottery Ticket



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Pax asked me to stop at gas station the other night so he could run in and get some dip. Asked me if I wanted anything, I told no I'm good. He comes out and gives me a $10 Scratch Off lottery ticket. I put it above my visor and forgot about it. Found it this afternoon, scratched off and won $10.00

Take the money or get another $10 ticket?


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

Get a 20$ ticket


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Get some tickets. You weren’t expecting to win, so no loss if you don’t win. 

That’s s nice pax you had.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Unless you normally spend your tips on lottery tickets, keep the $10. It's a tip that started out as a lottery ticket.
I'll have to remember this the next time a pax asks me if I want anything during their stop at the convenience store. "Yes, I'll have a $20 lottery ticket please"


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Took $10 winner in to store got $5 cash and a $5 scratch off ticket. Won $10 on the $5 ticket. Cashed that ticket in got $5 cash and another $5 ticket. Scratched that ticket and won another $10. Took that ticket in to a gas station and got a $10 ticket. That ticket won another $10.

So I'm up $10 cash and have a $10 winner in my car. Think I will get another $10 ticket from where ever I buy gas tonight.



Illini said:


> Unless you normally spend your tips on lottery tickets, keep the $10. It's a tip that started out as a lottery ticket.
> I'll have to remember this the next time a pax asks me if I want anything during their stop at the convenience store. "Yes, I'll have a $20 lottery ticket please"


I never really buy tickets, if I get tickets, usually on my birthday, and win I just usually roll them into more tickets. Don't think I have ever won over $5 except one time I was down to my final $1 winner and hit $250 on that ticket. I cashed that in.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Took $10 winner in to store got $5 cash and a $5 scratch off ticket. Won $10 on the $5 ticket. Cashed that ticket in got $5 cash and another $5 ticket. Scratched that ticket and won another $10. Took that ticket in to a gas station and got a $10 ticket. That ticket won another $10.
> 
> So I'm up $10 cash and have a $10 winner in my car. Think I will get another $10 ticket from where ever I buy gas tonight.


With your new luck, get a few Powerball tickets. That's great you won and are ahead!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Well last night that winning came to an end. At least I did come out $10 ahead.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Well last night that winning came to an end. At least I did come out $10 ahead.


Shoulda' got a table dance ?


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Pax asked me to stop at gas station the other night so he could run in and get some dip. Asked me if I wanted anything, I told no I'm good. He comes out and gives me a $10 Scratch Off lottery ticket. I put it above my visor and forgot about it. Found it this afternoon, scratched off and won $10.00
> 
> Take the money or get another $10 ticket?


 When allowing a pax to do a quick stop, always anticipate them asking if you want anything and be ready to respond. Always get something... whether it's a bottle of Mt Dew, or even jokingly say "ya, how about a scratch ticket?". They asked, you responded, you never know.

Most of the time I save the drink for the next day and once won $5 from a scratch ticket.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> Pax asked me to stop at gas station the other night so he could run in and get some dip. Asked me if I wanted anything, I told no I'm good. He comes out and gives me a $10 Scratch Off lottery ticket. I put it above my visor and forgot about it. Found it this afternoon, scratched off and won $10.00
> 
> Take the money or get another $10 ticket?


I always take the money, even if it's a dollar.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Pax asked me to stop at gas station the other night so he could run in and get some dip. Asked me if I wanted anything, I told no I'm good. He comes out and gives me a $10 Scratch Off lottery ticket. I put it above my visor and forgot about it. Found it this afternoon, scratched off and won $10.00
> 
> Take the money or get another $10 ticket?


Hey congrats on the winner. Super cool pax there.

I'd probably turn it in for $5 more lottery since you were lucky and the other $5 in gas just to have something to show for it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I’m so lazy now I just scan the ticket to my phone to see if it is a winner, don’t even scratch them lol


----------

